# Yihi Sx350 100watt



## The Golf (27/6/14)

For anyone who doubts this amazing chip, its tested at 5w, 50w, and 100 clapper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chef Guest (28/6/14)

But can it be done on the existing sx350 chip?


----------



## Mike (28/6/14)

^ Nope sadly not. There are too many limitations including the actual traces on the PCB not being able to hand the wattage.


----------



## Chef Guest (28/6/14)

Too bad. Any idea where we can get the upgrade files for the 40 and 50 watt?


----------



## Hein510 (28/6/14)

I like! Much easier option to just buy and install allthough I'm waiting on a more primitive and bulkier 100w board which will be here hopefully next week. And got some Iron wood the other day I want to use with that board.


----------



## Chef Guest (28/6/14)

I'm In the workshop all day long today putting the prototype together.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I'm In the workshop all day long today putting the prototype together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 

Enjoy yourself Chef Guest!


----------



## Xhale (28/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Too bad. Any idea where we can get the upgrade files for the 40 and 50 watt?


I've put a link to the 40watt file in this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sx...-readings-and-other-stuff-needed.2807/page-12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (28/6/14)

Would be nice if yihicigar actually made these files available in one easy to download location, cause all my Googlefu could find is people talking about the 50watt upgrade.


----------



## Chef Guest (28/6/14)

Yip. Me too.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (28/6/14)

it probably because people moan and dont accept personal responsibility nowdays.

give you a scenario.
yihi make the files available on their site, random_joe downloads it, doesnt follow instructions, screws up his mod and moans at......yihi. Coz that is where he got the file from. Its logic, and perhaps you or me dont operate like that, but there are those that do. And they arent a retailer. they didnt sell you the product.

So, guaranteed they make the file available to retailers, so that any cock-ups can be referred right back to where you bought it from, with the correct level of customer service and communication it deserves.
and guaranteed, if you cant find the file it is because the retailer hasnt updated their product listings, or couldnt care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/6/14)

Just my  and perhaps a bit off topic and could be seen as stiring but I think it should be said.

First rule of software development, be it an application or for a micro chip, make sure your software is idiot proof.


----------



## Xhale (28/6/14)

but when writing to flash anything should be expected, including sudden disconnects. In which case, idiot proofness wont help you.
msi once had a dual bios mb, that was perhaps as close as idiotproof you can get for these situations

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/6/14)

Xhale said:


> but when writing to flash anything should be expected, including sudden disconnects. In which case, idiot proofness wont help you.
> msi once had a dual bios mb, that was perhaps as close as idiotproof you can get for these situations


I agree it can never be truly idiot proof but the necessary failovers and rewrites need to be in place to prevent bricking the chip.


----------



## soonkia (28/6/14)

Xhale said:


> it probably because people moan and dont accept personal responsibility nowdays.
> 
> give you a scenario.
> yihi make the files available on their site, random_joe downloads it, doesnt follow instructions, screws up his mod and moans at......yihi. Coz that is where he got the file from. Its logic, and perhaps you or me dont operate like that, but there are those that do. And they arent a retailer. they didnt sell you the product.
> ...


I understand the reasoning, but I just like to get updates direct from source. 

But, you are right, their customers aren't the end users, but the manufacturers like Sigelei


----------



## devdev (28/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just my  and perhaps a bit off topic and could be seen as stiring but I think it should be said.
> 
> First rule of software development, be it an application or for a micro chip, make sure your software is idiot proof.


 
You strive to make something idiot proof, and then someone makes a better quality of idiot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## andro (28/6/14)

Look like this is not the same version but a different board and not only a firmware update


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

devdev said:


> You strive to make something idiot proof, and then someone makes a better quality of idiot.


 
This is dead true! Enjoy your coding @devdev ?


----------



## Chef Guest (29/6/14)

Fyi guys. If you're gonna do the 40 watt update you'll also need to dl the new pc software for installing it as the 35 watt sxi installer doesn't recognise the 40 watt update. Fail.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (30/6/14)

http://www.yihiecigar.com/download.html


----------



## The Golf (30/6/14)

Sorry guys thats the official 50watt download. The 100watt download will be available soon. Yes it can be done. There is no need to wait on the SX 350 V100 chip

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (30/6/14)

The Golf said:


> Sorry guys thats the official 50watt download. The 100watt download will be available soon. Yes it can be done. There is no need to wait on the SX 350 V100 chip


So, who is going to be the brave one to try vaping at 100watts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest (30/6/14)

soonkia said:


> So, who is going to be the brave one to try vaping at 100watts


I will help you bear this burden Frodo Baggins...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (30/6/14)

And my att(y)s!


----------



## Chef Guest (1/7/14)

The Golf said:


> Sorry guys thats the official 50watt download. The 100watt download will be available soon. Yes it can be done. There is no need to wait on the SX 350 V100 chip


OMG! This may be the greatest chip ever created! who needs a GI2? Hmmm?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (3/7/14)

Spoke to the guys at yihi. They said that the sx350 can't go to 100 watts...


----------



## Mike (3/7/14)

Yea, not sure who was saying it could but it's been known for a while


----------



## soonkia (3/7/14)

hmm, it wasn't really known,we saw a Video showing a chip that does 100Watts with the label sx350 V100 and in ture Yihi style, very little info


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

That is the difference . Sx 350 or sx350 v100. Two different chips . Is like v1 or v2 etc. apparently they will not sell the v100 to the public . So the sx350 is still a wonderful chip i think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

So as the public we are limited to 50w? vendors buying 500+ at a time will get 100w? 

Lame


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

That is what i saw on another forum and the guy speaking look like a representative of yihi because was few months old and was giving a teaser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

As public you can buy another one from them that goes up to 100w if i remember correctly is the 330v3 but not sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (3/7/14)

My apologies guys I was mistaken, looks like 50w is the max at the moment for sx350.


----------



## The Golf (5/7/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._sx350_80w_upgrade_coming_by_the_end_of_july/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (5/7/14)

want 1 i will group buy with some one... lets organise please


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

End of the month man. I'm keen but a little stretched right now. Already have prices and everything from them.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## MarkK (5/7/14)

Awesome @Chef Guest well you know you have one buyer, these chips are awesome!
I might need some help putting this thing together


----------



## MarkK (5/7/14)

@Chef Guest We should check with Cloupour if we could buy a few hana boxes, just empty! and we just shove a chip,wire and some buttons and we have our own hana ??  
I'm up for that


----------



## The Golf (5/7/14)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1430882353833639 

Guys very interesting group
SX350 Modders Group

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

It's surprisingly simple really. Have already done a basic battery hookup. But yeah, I'm in for more if it's true about the 100 watt thing. Will wait for confirmation on that first.


----------



## MarkK (5/7/14)

Pending request to join


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

Sorry bud. All of my sx mods are gonna be handmade from exotic woods.



MarkK said:


> @Chef Guest We should check with Cloupour if we could buy a few hana boxes, just empty! and we just shove a chip,wire and some buttons and we have our own hana ??
> I'm up for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (5/7/14)

Haha, If i wanted to get a wooden box from you, ready to go with slots for the screens and buttons how much would you charge me ?


----------



## The Golf (5/7/14)

There some really cool mods


----------



## soonkia (5/7/14)

@MarkK these guys do precut boxes


http://www.shapeways.com/search?q=Sx350

And here's a Hana box for the sx350

http://www.shapeways.com/model/2072271/hana-sx350-modz.html?modelId=2072271&materialId=6

Not cheap, but at least you will have a well cut box.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

soonkia said:


> @MarkK these guys do precut boxes
> 
> 
> http://www.shapeways.com/search?q=Sx350
> ...



My gripe with that (and no offense intended at all @soonkia) is that it's a std Hammond box and we can get those at communica. IMHO a chip like the sx350 deserves something fitting of its legendary abilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

And for what it would cost to get one of those Hammond lids bought and shipped, it would be more economical to just buy the whole box here and have it laser cut to spec.


----------



## The Golf (5/7/14)

Agree 100%. I have to take my hat off to these guys they clearly have us the consumer in mind. They deserve to have their chip in a top end mod. Instead of bringing out the v100 they deceided to put their efforts into an upgrade on an already awesome chip


----------



## soonkia (5/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> My gripe with that (and no offense intended at all @soonkia) is that it's a std Hammond box and we can get those at communica. IMHO a chip like the sx350 deserves something fitting of its legendary abilities.


Yeah, agreed.

But, if you want something that's quick to build, no faffing with heavy tools, and gets you vaping ASAP, then it's an option.


----------



## The Golf (5/7/14)

The v100 will prob come out as a 200w chip


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

All I can tell you guys, is that even if it takes me till the end of the year I won't put my chip in anything less deserving than a handmade box made from the finest wood and metal (bar the precious and dangerous ones! ) that money can buy. And I'll make it myself so that it will be completely unique and something that I'll be proud of. *Serious face*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

soonkia said:


> Yeah, agreed.
> 
> But, if you want something that's quick to build, no faffing with heavy tools, and gets you vaping ASAP, then it's an option.


 Might as well just buy a premade one then IMHO. Plus, what man worth his salt doesn't like power tools? ANYONE?????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (5/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> All I can tell you guys, is that even if it takes me till the end of the year I won't put my chip in anything less deserving than a handmade box made from the finest wood and metal (bar the precious and dangerous ones! ) that money can buy. And I'll make it myself so that it will be completely unique and something that I'll be proud of. *Serious face*


Spoken like a true modder.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/7/14)

soonkia said:


> Spoken like a true modder.


Thank you kind sir! Inspiration comes from all the passionate and helpful vapers here who have assisted me in emptying my credit card for new gear!


----------



## Chef Guest (8/7/14)

Latest news from yihi

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Tom (8/7/14)

I hope I can wait till xmas then


----------



## AlanWalsh (8/7/14)

is it safe for us to use the 100watts mod?


----------



## Chef Guest (8/7/14)

AlanWalsh said:


> is it safe for us to use the 100watts mod?



The 100 watt update is not available yet. The 80 watt update will be released end July. It's possible that the sx350 will be able to exceed 100 watts. They don't even know what the chip is capable of yet, but it will almost certainly be able to push over 100. Hence yihis decision to rather focus on the 200 watt chip.

In all honesty I don't see what the point is though. I'm cooked enough to Vape at 50 and maybe even 80 watts, but you can't maintain that indefinitely. I'm normally quite comfortable between 12 and 25 depending on my coil setup and juice.


----------



## soonkia (8/7/14)

Pretty much my feeling - 100 Watts on a Mech is basically vaping on a 0.2 Ohm coil. A Pretty uncomfortable vape. I'm still sitting on the 35Watts upgrade, as I seldom even push it to 20. Like to vape at about 15-20W


----------



## The Golf (16/7/14)

A bit of a review on the chip


----------



## crack2483 (16/7/14)

soonkia said:


> Pretty much my feeling - 100 Watts on a Mech is basically vaping on a 0.2 Ohm coil. A Pretty uncomfortable vape. I'm still sitting on the 35Watts upgrade, as I seldom even push it to 20. Like to vape at about 15-20W



I somewhat agree. They putting the cart befor the horse here. They should maybe stick to 50w for now ( more than enough headroom) and perfect everything else on the chip besides just the wattage it can push. how longs a 18650 battery going to last vaping at 100w? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (16/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> I somewhat agree. They putting the cart befor the horse here. They should maybe stick to 50w for now ( more than enough headroom) and perfect everything else on the chip besides just the wattage it can push. how longs a 18650 battery going to last vaping at 100w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
1 minute 57 seconds


----------



## crack2483 (16/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> 1 minute 57 seconds



I'd need a battery for every minute of the day

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (16/7/14)

guys i think you missing the point here. The chip is designed for modders. Meaning you can use it in which ever mod you can fit it in or would like to fit it in. If you gonna go 50w you would prob get away with 1x 18650 depending on how you use it. But if you gonna go .2ohms all the time obviously the battery wont last. The guys are using many different boxes and designs and batteries, this is what the chip is all about. Lipo batteries and dual Lipo batteries because there are many ppl out there vaping at .2 ohms all day and love the capabilities of the chip. Doesnt mean you buy a Buggatti Veron you drive it at 420kph everyday, it means you can if you want to. Many ppl never ever do. But there are those people who do and who would love it to be a little faster or a little lighter or look a little sexier. Those are the MODDERS, "US". So should they go higher on the wattage upgrade, hell yes why not. It makes modding more interesting, pushing the limits changing the way our PV's look, feel and work.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest (16/7/14)

Ok. So 3 minutes 54 seconds with 2 batteries.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## The Golf (16/7/14)

Yep


----------

